# Aggressive 3 year old.



## Chris H (Jan 29, 2012)

My 3yo female, Jasmine, gave me a scare today. I took her to a grass field near the house so she could fetch her Nylabone stick and she went after a small dog someone was walking. We go there a lot and. Lot of people walk by, even with dogs, so. I can't figure it out. Luckily neither the dog or his owner were hurt. She lives with our very old mini-dachshund and fest along fine. There are three other family dogs of varying size, and they all get along. When I walk her! she wants to go after other dogs out walking but is in a harness so I can keep her away. Why or how can I get her to calm down around other dogs? There is a dog park nearby, would that help? I sand sure don't want anything to happen and I was terrified I would get a knock from the police today. The lady was clearly upset but once I tied down Jasmine and went back to check her and her dog, she calmed down and we talked a bit. Jasmine is a sweet girl to folk she knows, and even when we have visitors.

Chris


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That little dog was just too tempting for Jasmine. Thankfully the dog wasn't hurt. I wouldn't take her inside the dog park, but the outside of a dog park would be a good training ground for her. Walk on the outside with her on a leash -curve, have her sit - change directions, all so that she must focus on you - take her favorite treats. Start with a distance away and as she gets comfortable, go closer. For an outlet for her prey drive which is why she went after the little dog, play tug with her and be sure after a struggle to let her win and praise her.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

It might be that she has too high of a prey drive to hold it together around small dogs she does not know. It doesn't mean she will turn on the ones she is already familiar with. I really think dogs make a big distinction between those they live with and are friends with and those that are total strangers. Taking her to the dog park will just give her more opportunities to make bad choices, but like Mary Beth said you could use it as a distraction and work with her outside the fence with other dogs running by. 

There are a lot of training exercises designed for dogs who have problems trying to go after other dogs on leash, whether that means lunging or just making a lot of noise. Mine is like this and working with her is an ongoing process, but I have seen a lot of improvement in a few month's time and can take her anywhere now. Here are some websites to check out:

Official Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) site: humane help for aggression, frustration, and fear in dogs, horses, and other animals.

Leash Gremlins Need Love Too - Dogs Out Loud

Across a Threshold - Whole Dog Journal Article

https://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/tag/classical-counter-conditioning

Along with lots of positive training, I also started walking my dog on a prong collar so that I had control over her. She was a lot calmer on the prong collar because it made obedience mandatory, not optional, so she had to pay attention to me and not all the other dogs around. Tyler Muto has some good videos on a gentle way to use a prong collar here:


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like she might have a high prey drive, also it is important to remember you don't know whether that little dog was challenging your GSD by openly staring at her when passing. I've experienced little white fluffies openly challenging my 2 GSDs when walking in public area and if my male could have, he would have accepted their challenge - not hard to know what would happen next. 

I definitely wouldn't take her into a dog park, dog parks are a breeding ground for trouble for unstable dogs. Do as Mary Beth suggested, expose her to other dogs with high energy such as what you get at dog parks but from a comfortable distance on lead. Let her experience other dogs from a distance, even when walking.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Just wanted to add, that you don't need to give up the harness . My Sting would have done the same as your Jasmine if he were off leash. And he has -one incident was plenty- of course the little dog did come right at him and was off leash also. That is when I stepped up on the training. For on leash, I use a harness - I have worked with him on curving and keeping distance - going in the same direction - walking on opposite sides of the street - and he is doing great. He is a big fellow - l30 lbs. and outweighs me. I use the Walk In Sync harness and leash and the walking method Walk In Sync - The Easiest and Most Humane Way to Walk and Train Your Dog - Home - if your harness is a front ring, you could use the one you have. Also I did find with a fetch/tug session as a reward after his walk, has done a lot to calm him down. On walking he has to obey - can't go after the cats, dogs, squirrels, rabbits. But during his fetch/tug session - he can go after the tug and bite it all he wants.


----------

